# Favre Leuba



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi,

I do not know if it is just my limited general watch knowledge but these watches appear to be *very* undervalued!

I worked in London's Hatton Gardens many years ago as a teenager as these were quality watches (in the league of say "Omega and Longines") but nowadays they are going for 'Timex' money??

This is a watch company dating back to the mid 18th Century.

Is there an 'issue' with these watches at present?

Favre Leuba official website


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

I know what your saying to an extent but I do believe these are slowly climbing in price and getting the kudos they deserve.

I have a good few of these and most of mine cost over 200.

Hth

Thanks.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I agree they are underated, sounds like now is a good time to invest in a few :thumbsup:

I love Vintage Darwil watches, only seem popular in the Balkans & Italy & Eastern Europe, long gone now

cheap as chips & great quality...................

I tried selling one on here, most just overlooked it,


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Steve66 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I do not know if it is just my limited general watch knowledge but these watches appear to be *very* undervalued!
> 
> ...


This is what I've picked up from questions being asked on various fora:

The biggest issue with vintage Favre-Leuba (on ebay, at least) is that a lot of them must have been sold in India at some time. Most of the 1960s/70s F-L turning up on the bay just lately are being sold from India, and have distinctive Indian redials in very lurid colours. Even worse is that some have been redialed as 'Twin Power' when they are not.

Which is why some vintage enthusiasts I know of, when looking for a twin-barrel have passed over F-L in favour of a good, clean Soviet-era Sekonda-Slava. Less risk. Others have simply decided to only by from reputable dealers in the real world, and therefore are certainly not paying 'Timex money'.

The good news is that a diligent and well-informed collector who is prepared to trawl ebay for a while can pick up a bargain. But you have to know what you are looking for. A Favre-Leuba novice like myself could easily get stuck with a mix'n'match job.


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

martinzx said:


> I agree they are underated, sounds like now is a good time to invest in a few :thumbsup:
> 
> I love Vintage Darwil watches, only seem popular in the Balkans & Italy & Eastern Europe, long gone now
> 
> ...


Hi there

Sorry to the Op for this, but do you mind pm'ing me with the one you were selling as I am a collector of FL?

Thanks.


----------

